# Little Snowball



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I was in pets at home today and saw this little boy in the adoption section, he ended up coming home with me 

I was told that he's 12 weeks old, he bit the woman getting him out but she did just wake him up. He seems very sociable so far though, I started cooking scrambled eggs when I got home after just getting him and he was up on the bars waiting for some.
Each time I go into the room he's in, he comes up to the bars to see what's going on so I think he will be fairly easy to tame 
He's my second Syrian, Milo is 15 months and is in a massive cage in my living room whilst Snowball is in a smaller temporary one for now. I am getting him a very large cage in the next week or so.

Anyway, here he is


----------



## 4littlepaws (Sep 29, 2013)

Hes beautiful! !


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Aw, what a cutie. Congrats on the adoption !!!


----------

